# Anybody had a Wyndham reservation cancelled due to OVERLAPPING???



## VivianLynne (Feb 27, 2014)

Posting this question for a friend who lost 2 reservations - at different resorts and with different check in days. VERY HIGH DEMAND dates. 

Wyndham's response was, "We called the phone number on the account but no one answered. We cancelled the overlapping reservations."

Anyone else lose something YET?


----------



## 55plus (Feb 27, 2014)

That's their written policy. I believe it's in place to keep renters from hording reservations, especially high demand location/timeframes. They must have had more than two reservations that overlapped. Were they trying to rent them?


----------



## ronparise (Feb 27, 2014)

I lost several New Years Eve/Sugar Bowl reservations in New Orleans


----------



## am1 (Feb 27, 2014)

They just call with a recording.  No mention of which reservations are overlapping.  

Even if the overlapping reservations are a result of a Vcs error do not expect much to happen.


----------



## ronparise (Feb 27, 2014)

they also send emails, which I , of course, ignored

Dear Ronald J Parise,

YOUR ATTENTION Is Required!

Thank you for choosing CLUB WYNDHAM for your upcoming getaways!

It has come to our attention that you have more than one unit reserved in your name for dates that overlap in the same timeframe.

Please note that your reservations for these units may automatically be canceled and 100 percent of the points used to make those reservations forfeited, unless you obtain a Guest Confirmation for each unit you will not be occupying at least 15 days prior to check-in.

In accordance with the Guest Confirmations Policy set forth in the CLUB WYNDHAM® Plus Members' Directory and Program Guidelines, it is required that a Guest Confirmation be obtained for any unit you will not be occupying yourself.

Getting our owners on vacation is our number one priority and this policy is in place to ensure that reservations that do not have a valid Guest Confirmation are canceled in time to free up the rooms for other owners to book and enjoy.

If you would like to add Guest Confirmations to your reservations, you may log in to clubwyndham.com or call 1-800-251-8736 to speak with a Vacation Planning Counselor. If you no longer need these additional reservations, please cancel at least 15 days prior to check-in to ensure that your points are not forfeited.

This reminder of the Guest Confirmations Policy has been offered as a courtesy and you will not receive additional notifications should future reservations become subject to cancellation.

Again, we appreciate the opportunity to be a part of your family's lifelong vacation memories!

Best regards,


CLUB WYNDHAM


----------



## VivianLynne (Feb 27, 2014)

Did anyone get any points back after WHINING ... I hope....

I would suggest those answers be PM'ed to me ...


----------



## ronparise (Feb 27, 2014)

VivianLynne said:


> Did anyone get any points back after WHINING ... I hope....
> 
> I would suggest those answers be PM'ed to me ...




No whining. ..I knew the rules, was warned, and chose to ignore the warnings

There are situations where I think Wyndham should allow for overlapping reservations. Like the family that is staying in Orlando, and plans a day or two at the Beach, a night or two at Ocean Walk makes sense to me

But I think the whining should be done before the 15 day mark


----------



## MaryBella7 (Feb 27, 2014)

I believe that there are people who have been lucky in not having overlapping reservations cancelled, but Wyndham can cancel them if they want.  Page 324: http://www.nxtbook.com/nxtbooks/wyndham/2013657298WMD/#/334  Haven't heard about any success with whining, but I've never needed to.  

Good luck!


----------



## comicbookman (Feb 27, 2014)

ronparise said:


> No whining. ..I knew the rules, was warned, and chose to ignore the warnings
> 
> There are situations where I think Wyndham should allow for overlapping reservations. Like the family that is staying in Orlando, and plans a day or two at the Beach, a night or two at Ocean Walk makes sense to me
> 
> But I think the whining should be done before the 15 day mark



They are pretty clear about the rules on this.  That said we have had multiple simultaneous bookings in AC for Thanksgiving for most of the last 10 years and have never had one cancelled.  This year I at least started putting different owners names on each, but we have never used a guest certificate.


----------



## mistalong (Feb 28, 2014)

Ok so I have a 4 Bedroom from March 13 and check out on March 16, then on March 16 I have a 2 bedroom in my name and my wife has one in her name fr 2 nights.  To me thats not overlapping, but should I be worried?


----------



## VivianLynne (Feb 28, 2014)

No, the husband on one reservation and the wife on the other is fine....


----------



## lcml11 (Feb 28, 2014)

VivianLynne said:


> No, the husband on one reservation and the wife on the other is fine....



Sometimes.  Lost one recently set up that way.  Did eventually get my points back but that did not help in getting the room.  Wyndham Corporate took the position that it up  to the resort if you get the room(s) you reserve through them and they would only get involved after the reservations dates were gone.

Good thing for me that this was not a reservation that I had rented to someone.

Just dawned on me in re-reviewing other posts on this thread.  Could it be related to Wyndham knowing someone rents one now and again?

Do do the Whining.

P.S.  We got no warning.


----------



## vckempson (Feb 28, 2014)

mistalong said:


> Ok so I have a 4 Bedroom from March 13 and check out on March 16, then on March 16 I have a 2 bedroom in my name and my wife has one in her name fr 2 nights.  To me thats not overlapping, but should I be worried?



Even without different names you'd be fine.  Those are sequential reservations, not overlapping reservations.


----------



## wjappraise (Mar 5, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I lost several New Years Eve/Sugar Bowl reservations in New Orleans



Questions for Ron and others who had some reservations canceled due to multiple reservations under one name:  
How far out did they cancel the reservation?  Right at 15 days?  14 or less?  
Also which reservation did they cancel, the lowest point one or the highest?  
Any details would be helpful for the rest of us.  
Anyone know how many different owners can be added to one account? 
Thanks in advance for your answers. 

Wes



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## am1 (Mar 5, 2014)

14 days or less.  Once was a Monday.  I do not know which one was cancelled as it was a few.  This was after a VC I spoke with prior did not switch the reservations into co owners names like we talked about.  

Not sure how many co owners can be added to an account but I am happy with the amount I have.



wjappraise said:


> Questions for Ron and others who had some reservations canceled due to multiple reservations under one name:
> How far out did they cancel the reservation?  Right at 15 days?  14 or less?
> Also which reservation did they cancel, the lowest point one or the highest?
> Any details would be helpful for the rest of us.
> ...


----------



## ronparise (Mar 5, 2014)

wjappraise said:


> Questions for Ron and others who had some reservations canceled due to multiple reservations under one name:
> How far out did they cancel the reservation?  Right at 15 days?  14 or less?
> Also which reservation did they cancel, the lowest point one or the highest?
> Any details would be helpful for the rest of us.
> ...



Im not sure exactly when it happened. but it wasnt more than a day or so inside 15 days.. and they were all identical reservations, 4 nights checking in Dec 30 and checking out Jan 3  (New Years Eve and the Sugar Bowl in New Orleans)

It wont happen again, look at the list of owners in my LLC account

screenshot


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 5, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Im not sure exactly when it happened. but it wasnt more than a day or so inside 15 days.. and they were all identical reservations, 4 nights checking in Dec 30 and checking out Jan 3  (New Years Eve and the Sugar Bowl in New Orleans)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Heh! Nice way of being in many places at once as the same (but slightly different) person!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bigrob (Mar 6, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Im not sure exactly when it happened. but it wasnt more than a day or so inside 15 days.. and they were all identical reservations, 4 nights checking in Dec 30 and checking out Jan 3  (New Years Eve and the Sugar Bowl in New Orleans)
> 
> It wont happen again, look at the list of owners in my LLC account
> 
> screenshot



I love it. Do you have to show ID that shows, "Ron Parise... Secret Agent and Authorized Member" when using these various aliases?

This question came up before and I remember at least 1 person commenting they had 15 concurrent reservations and none of them were cancelled. I guess Wyndham is policing it more carefully now.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 6, 2014)

Bigrob said:


> I love it. Do you have to show ID that shows, "Ron Parise... Secret Agent and Authorized Member" when using these various aliases?
> 
> This question came up before and I remember at least 1 person commenting they had 15 concurrent reservations and none of them were cancelled. I guess Wyndham is policing it more carefully now.



I don't know if it's closer policing or not. It could just be that the overbooked 

and all those owner names I didn't do on purpose. I just looked one day and there they were


----------



## comicbookman (Mar 6, 2014)

ronparise said:


> I don't know if it's closer policing or not. It could just be that the overbooked and all those owner names I didn't do on purpose. I just looked one day and there they were



We also ended up with several variations on our names in our account.  They don't check, just add names as they appear on the deed.


----------



## wjappraise (Mar 6, 2014)

ronparise said:


> Im not sure exactly when it happened. but it wasnt more than a day or so inside 15 days.. and they were all identical reservations, 4 nights checking in Dec 30 and checking out Jan 3  (New Years Eve and the Sugar Bowl in New Orleans)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Awesome.  Any downside to adding family members on as listed owners?  Would they inherit the timeshare fiasco or can they just walk away?  

Wes. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## uscav8r (Mar 6, 2014)

wjappraise said:


> Awesome.  Any downside to adding family members on as listed owners?  Would they inherit the timeshare fiasco or can they just walk away?
> 
> Wes.
> 
> ...



Generally it would be held as joint tenancy with right of survivorship, so , yes, they would be responsible for the mf if the main owner were to die. One way to minimize their exposure is to add a small contract to your existing Wyndham account. Depending on how your other contracts are set up (i.e., sole ownership) the family members are listed administratively as "owners" for all your points, but are only legally tied to the small add-on.


----------

